# Reel destroying yard



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I cut the grass yesterday and my mower started stalling. I thought it was a belt but there was a substantial amount of grass stuck between the reel and bedknife. It was 2 days since last mow. I just mowed again and same issue. The mower is ripping out full pieces of grass and it's remaining in between the reel and bedknife (see pics). I tested the reel and it's cutting paper.

Any idea why this is happening or what I can do to fix the issue?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cool season lawn? That grass looks so dainty, and thin, so is their a chance it's just pulling out of the ground being pinched because it doesn't have substantial roots to hold in the ground ?

Appears kind of wet? Are the acorns clogging up the process there and locking it up enough it's stopping the reel any?

I've never seen that before, but interested to see why.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Cool season lawn? That grass looks so dainty, and thin, so is their a chance it's just pulling out of the ground being pinched because it doesn't have substantial roots to hold in the ground ?
> 
> Appears kind of wet? Are the acorns clogging up the process there and locking it up enough it's stopping the reel any?
> 
> I've never seen that before, but interested to see why.


+1, I was thinking the same thing and have never seen this either.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like recently sprouted rye. That grass is not well rooted. That mower harvesting is wild.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

It's poa supina. Planted early April. The weird part is that it cut fine one month ago with the 1600. 
We got a 90 degree spell and it wiped out a bunch and hasn't grown sideways for some reason - more just dies all the time but the stuff that is growing is growing vertically like crazy. Since then, I raised the hoc and went back to a push mower because I thought the drum turning was too rough on it. The push reel works with zero restriction and cuts normally.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Definitely looks odd. Do you have a grass catcher? Interested to know if you are catching clippings or full blown grass tissue plus roots from it being pulled out. If it's the latter than I'd take a break from the 1600 for a while.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I do have a catcher but I haven't been using it.

Also, neither the grass nor ground were wet when I mowed. The acorns were random from a recent pass thru storm. Typically, the front roller is 100% filled with grass too which I find very odd.

What I did last night:
(1) Lowered hoc to .9 so it will take 1/10th of an inch off the top;
(2) Light backlap twice, lowering reel 4 clicks in total. Cuts paper across the entire reel without issue.

I'll see if I get the same result today. The above pic was just 2 passes in my yard so not a lot of area. I finished with the push reel.

On a side note, I have prg in a different section so I'll try it there - I've been using the push reel there since the only access points are lifting the mower up a retaining wall or removing a pool fence panel. I'll attempt a go at this area today for comparison sake.

Update: Had to reduce it 3 clicks as it was too tight. In total, I went 1 click tighter. I also used a grass catcher (as suggested by @JerseyGreens) and while there was some tear out, there wasn't much this time. Not really sure what to make of the situation.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@Biggylawns - did you perhaps apply an insane amount of preM recently and the reno babies are getting root pruned?

I'm glad the backlapping helped!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

No preM at all so far. I might have to seed some spots under trees/worried about summer kill so skipped it everywhere. Only stuff I put down was some Drive, N and MAP.

edited to correct apps.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think there must have just been little to no contact between the reel and bedknife. it was pinching the grass rather than cutting. newer grass may have increased the ease of pulling from pinching.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I think there must have just been little to no contact between the reel and bedknife...


That was my first thought. I would also like to see a photo of the bedknife face.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll get a picture tomorrow. Everything is in good shape (from what I can tell). It cut paper pre-mow and then again after backlapping with a one notch adjustment. It wasn't like I had to go 8 notches to get it to cut paper. It was cutting paper pre-cut but with no real idea what was going on I decided to do a backlap. I also washed everything so maybe there was something gumming it up. Idk.

I'll also get a picture of the front roller being full after a mow turning my grooved roller into a flat one. I need to use a screwdriver to remove the grass. I never had these issues at my old house. Also, keep in mind this section isn't that big, it's only about 7500 sq ft.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

How much spring tension is on the bedknife?

Reel bearing play?


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm not sure how to tell if there is reel bearing play. I have two 1600s (one is out of commission due to a broken drum) but the reels spin identical. There is nothing wrong with the reel engagement lever either.

Some pics:

Right side, looking from front of machine:


Left side:


Bedknife closeups:





Right side:


Left side:


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

How many blades does your reel have? This looks like dull blades and too large a gap between reel and knife. You said its cutting paper, is that across the entire knife?

Also are you certain your HOC is set to only take a small portion of your lawn height? This pulling situation can happen with wet grass and cutting off entirely too much on your HOC.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

It's 8 blade. I have a feeler gauge and it's set correctly. It's cutting paper across the entire knife and with every reel. I was cutting about 1/4 to 1/3 off, perhaps some more in some spots as it's not growing equally across the yard Maybe its just not rooted enough since it's only been roughly 2.5 months since germination.


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Biggylawns said:


> It's 8 blade. I have a feeler gauge and it's set correctly. It's cutting paper across the entire knife and with every reel. I was cutting about 1/4 to 1/3 off, perhaps some more in some spots as it's not growing equally across the yard Maybe its just not rooted enough since it's only been roughly 2.5 months since germination.


In your picture about showing the left and right pictures and a measuring tape, what were you wanting to show with this? And you take a sideview shot of the reel hitting the bedknife?

Can you take a picture measuring the HOC?


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

try a backlap and reface that bedknife ..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - the bedknife face does not appear to be in great shape.

Toro Reel Mower Sharpening Guidelines


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks all. I have a bedknife buddy so I'll use that. It will be my 1st time since I never knew when to use it.

@jsams22 someone asked for a bedknife adjustment pic. I have no spring on my 1600. I also just took a bunch of pics to give a full view of what I am looking at for help.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@thelawnlife & @Ware - thank you both! I think that was the issue. I sharpened the bedknife with my bedknife buddy and the cut was much, much easier. Zero grass pull and nothing on the bottom of the bedknife. How often do you gentlemen recommend sharpening the bedknife? To be honest, I haven't done it since I bought this mower and thought that backlapping was enough for it. Have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Your quality of cut ie your grass blades will tell you when it's time to backlap sharpen reel/bedknife.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Biggylawns said:


> @thelawnlife & @Ware - thank you both! I think that was the issue. I sharpened the bedknife with my bedknife buddy and the cut was much, much easier. Zero grass pull and nothing on the bottom of the bedknife. How often do you gentlemen recommend sharpening the bedknife? To be honest, I haven't done it since I bought this mower and thought that backlapping was enough for it. Have a great holiday weekend!


I was just about to say the same thing concerning the bedknife. I didn't like it looks of it at all. I have the bedknife buddy as well and run it across the bedknife 4 or 5 times after every mow, THEN check reel to bedknife clearance.

I'd highly recommend you getting a new bedknife, get it ground, and maybe even get the reel ground as well. How much contact do you have to have between the reel and bedknife to get it to cut paper?


----------



## thoffenkamp (4 mo ago)

I might do all the other suggestions and try mowing in as dry a condition as possible if that's even a possibility. Mud/soil can act weird when at the optimum content mix and moisture. I have bounced walking on my Alaskan buddy's lawn. Very cool, jello-ish but 'waves' up when rolled by heavy things. Could then jam/pinch and voila.


----------

